# Volunteers Offered $4,500 To Be Infected With Coronavirus In Bid To Find Vaccine



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://detroit.cbslocal.com/2020/0...d-4500-infected-coronavirus-bid-find-vaccine/
LONDON (CBS Local) - In the race to develop a vaccine for the rapidly-spreading coronavirus, scientists in Great Britain are looking for 24 brave volunteers.

Hvivo, which owns the Queen Mary BioEnterprises Innovation Centre in east London, is looking for volunteers willing to be injected with the 0C43 and 229E strains of the coronavirus as part of research into the development of a vaccine.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'll have a large helping of F THAT, please.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'll have a large helping of F THAT, please.


Why not..it's just like the common cold &#8230;.says foxnews :biggrin: (in all fairness SOME of Fox Anchors have seen the light )


----------



## Travison (Aug 9, 2019)

1 thing the world won’t run out of.. stupid people

with that amount of money, they’ll fill their need in no time


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://detroit.cbslocal.com/2020/0...d-4500-infected-coronavirus-bid-find-vaccine/
> LONDON (CBS Local) - In the race to develop a vaccine for the rapidly-spreading coronavirus, scientists in Great Britain are looking for 24 brave volunteers.
> 
> Hvivo, which owns the Queen Mary BioEnterprises Innovation Centre in east London, is looking for volunteers willing to be injected with the 0C43 and 229E strains of the coronavirus as part of research into the development of a vaccine.


Unfortunately, this is the only way of testing a vaccine.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Could also offer Prisoners with misdemeanor's the option of 1 more year in prison or volunteer...costs taxpays roughly $40k a year to house them so the savings would be good


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

dauction said:


> Could also offer Prisoners with misdemeanor's the option of 1 more year in prison or volunteer...costs taxpays roughly $40k a year to house them so the savings would be good


Great idea.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

And if all volunteers are young and healthy, chances are all 24 of them will be clear of the virus in two weeks and $4500 richer


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dauction said:


> Why not..it's just like the common cold &#8230;.says foxnews :biggrin: (in all fairness SOME of Fox Anchors have seen the light )


I wouldnt believe the weather on FOX...


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wouldnt believe the weather on FOX...


I have much more respect for that post if you also include CNN and MSNBC.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wouldnt believe the weather on FOX...


My brother-in-law does the weather on fox he is a good kid and makes bank.



jazzapt said:


> And if all volunteers are young and healthy, chances are all 24 of them will be clear of the virus in two weeks and $4500 richer


Oops that batch was defective it's ok only 9 of them died lol.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mole said:


> My brother-in-law does the weather on fox he is a good kid and makes bank.


That doesnt address the point
of what they are reporting
is usually bullshit.....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://detroit.cbslocal.com/2020/0...d-4500-infected-coronavirus-bid-find-vaccine/
> LONDON (CBS Local) - In the race to develop a vaccine for the rapidly-spreading coronavirus, scientists in Great Britain are looking for 24 brave volunteers.
> 
> Hvivo, which owns the Queen Mary BioEnterprises Innovation Centre in east London, is looking for volunteers willing to be injected with the 0C43 and 229E strains of the coronavirus as part of research into the development of a vaccine.


12 will be given the internal organ destroying " "PLACEBO" . .....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dauction said:


> Could also offer Prisoners with misdemeanor's the option of 1 more year in prison or volunteer...costs taxpays roughly $40k a year to house them so the savings would be good


Or just use those on death row.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GrumpZilla said:


> I have much more respect for that post if you also include CNN and MSNBC.


Heres one from CNN

EXPECT U.S. CITIES TO BE LOCKED DOWN SOON IN CONTAGEON AREAS.











Invisible said:


> Or just use those on death row.


WOULD TAKE 7 YEARS OF APPEALS.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That doesnt address the point
> of what they are reporting
> is usually bullshit.....


It does address the point he went to college got a degree and now makes a comfortable six figure income. And is a nice guy. Oh he also knows more science then most and uses it on his hot wife.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Harvey Weinstein just volunteered.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Harvey Weinstein just volunteered.


I would say he is going to get raped in jail but he is old and ugly so maybe not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://detroit.cbslocal.com/2020/0...d-4500-infected-coronavirus-bid-find-vaccine/
> LONDON (CBS Local) - In the race to develop a vaccine for the rapidly-spreading coronavirus, scientists in Great Britain are looking for 24 brave volunteers.
> 
> Hvivo, which owns the Queen Mary BioEnterprises Innovation Centre in east London, is looking for volunteers willing to be injected with the 0C43 and 229E strains of the coronavirus as part of research into the development of a vaccine.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 427977


Human Ginny pigs.

welcome to a China.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mole said:


> Human Ginny pigs.
> 
> welcome to a China.


Hunan Ginny Pigs.

Hunan.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

goneubering said:


> https://detroit.cbslocal.com/2020/0...d-4500-infected-coronavirus-bid-find-vaccine/
> LONDON (CBS Local) - In the race to develop a vaccine for the rapidly-spreading coronavirus, scientists in Great Britain are looking for 24 brave volunteers.
> 
> Hvivo, which owns the Queen Mary BioEnterprises Innovation Centre in east London, is looking for volunteers willing to be injected with the 0C43 and 229E strains of the coronavirus as part of research into the development of a vaccine.


I had some Drs in my car the other night here skiing. One was explaining about the risks when creating a vaccine. Basically what he said was: "If you don't get <whatever tech term here> right, than you are looking at x% of those that take it will die. Why it takes so long because when you release it to the entire world population, that x% ends up being a lot of people. So it has to be 100% before it's released." I don't remember that %, but was less than 1%. But, when talking about billions of people, even .1% is millions........

And it wasn't that the vaccine just won't work. That % will be dead. So then it becomes more of what is more deadly, the virus or the vaccine if it's not right.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 427977


That's fits the definition of hero in my book


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Heres one from CNN
> 
> EXPECT U.S. CITIES TO BE LOCKED DOWN SOON IN CONTAGEON AREAS.
> View attachment 427974
> ...


I mean... the entire nation of Italy is now under mandatory quarantine, 60 million people... Its not that hard to imagine mass quarantines here...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I had some Drs in my car the other night here skiing. One was explaining about the risks when creating a vaccine. Basically what he said was: "If you don't get <whatever tech term here> right, than you are looking at x% of those that take it will die. Why it takes so long because when you release it to the entire world population, that x% ends up being a lot of people. So it has to be 100% before it's released." I don't remember that %, but was less than 1%. But, when talking about billions of people, even .1% is millions........
> 
> And it wasn't that the vaccine just won't work. That % will be dead. So then it becomes more of what is more deadly, the virus or the vaccine if it's not right.


Exactly.
And the only way to test efficacy is to infect healthy humans.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Heres one from CNN
> 
> EXPECT U.S. CITIES TO BE LOCKED DOWN SOON IN CONTAGEON AREAS.
> View attachment 427974
> ...


Seattle just banned group gatherings of 250 or more.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd take the money. They do medical testing all the time up at Johns Hopkins for $4K a pop. I'd do it but I'm too far away and wifey won't let me. Who wants to live forever though?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mole said:


> It does address the point he went to college got a degree and now makes a comfortable six figure income. And is a nice guy. Oh he also knows more science then most and uses it on his hot wife.


I wasnt talking about him
The people he works for are
full of shit and tell almost 
as many lies as trump


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I wasnt talking about him
> The people he works for are
> full of shit and tell almost
> as many lies as trump


Just stop.
You look like an idiot.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Just stop.
> You look like an idiot.


I just looked and I have neither 
an orange face or a combover
FIFY


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That doesnt address the point
> of what they are reporting
> is usually bullshit.....


Will gladly take Fox Business, and News, over MSNBC or CNN.

Actually, I watch all three and get a balanced view. They're all opinionated in the evening.

Favorite remains CNBC for business. Very objective.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> That doesnt address the point
> of what they are reporting
> is usually bullshit.....


One thing they all agreed on last night was that Bernie, and his movement, are over.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Just stop.
> You look like an idiot.


BOTH CNN and Fox are biased in their news coverage, CNN on the left and Fox on the right.

Remember, bias includes what a network chooses to show and what it chooses NOT to show.

You won't see many stories on CNN that put fewer gov't regulations and/or less govt spending on social programs in a good light and you won't see many stories on FOX that put social programs and/or govt regulation of business in a good light.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> BOTH CNN and Fox are biased in their news coverage, CNN on the left and Fox on the right.
> 
> Remember, bias includes what a network chooses to show and what it chooses NOT to show.
> 
> You won't see many stories on CNN that put fewer gov't regulations and/or less govt spending on social programs in a good light and you won't see many stories on FOX that put social programs and/or govt regulations on business in a good light.


Why I don't watch news anymore ..... well.... and I got some 1* for streaming live TV to my phone while driving


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Death row inmates....make them useful


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Costs $1600 roundtrip to fly to UK. Leaves less than $2900 in total pay for spending 2+ unpleasant weeks. I think if I wanted 2 unpleasant weeks, I could make that amount by grinding Uber really hard.


----------



## Stable Genius (Jul 28, 2019)

jazzapt said:


> And if all volunteers are young and healthy, chances are all 24 of them will be clear of the virus in two weeks and $4500 richer


That's expected and irrelevant. Those are the types of patients you'd want. What you're really looking for is to see how the human body itself responds to the vaccine. Using old people already prone to keeling over won't help much with that as it will be more difficult to say if the death was due to the virus, the vaccinne or some other underlying health issue due to age.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Stable Genius said:


> That's expected and irrelevant. Those are the types of patients you'd want. What you're really looking for is to see how the human body itself responds to the vaccine. Using old people already prone to keeling over won't help much with that as it will be more difficult to say if the death was due to the virus, the vaccinne or some other underlying health issue due to age.


The point of my post was to counter the idea that signing up for the study is crazy. People are reacting to this virus as if exposure means certain death. When the reality is if you are young and healthy, the overwhelming odds are you reaching full recovery. While there is always a small chance, I'd consider taking the risk if it were an option. There is no guarantee I won't be exposed anyway. Why not make some money off it and hopefully contribute to the cause of stopping the virus.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I figure, better to get paid 4500 now than to get nothing later.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> The point of my post was to counter the idea that signing up for the study is crazy. People are reacting to this virus as if exposure means certain death. When the reality is if you are young and healthy, the overwhelming odds are you reaching full recovery. While there is always a small chance, I'd consider taking the risk if it were an option. There is no guarantee I won't be exposed anyway. Why not make some money off it and hopefully contribute to the cause of stopping the virus.


Would consider for more like $100K.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Costs $1600 roundtrip to fly to UK


you flying first class? from Reno you can get there for $800. San Francisco or Vegas is $400-600.

Don't show this offer to too many uber drivers in Miami. They'll start boarding flights asap for less than $4500...might have a problem getting back into the US however


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

this thing is basically the common cold, where do I sign up ?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

On the plus side when this hits hard Uber Eats drivers are going to make bank! Lol


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

$4500??? Where do I sign up? :wink:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> $4500??? Where do I sign up? :wink:


London I think.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Mole said:


> Human Ginny pigs.
> 
> welcome to a China.


Hunan guinea pigs


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

I volunteer Donald Trump for testing


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

At least they offer sth. Uber offers $0


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

BuberDriver said:


> you flying first class? from Reno you can get there for $800. San Francisco or Vegas is $400-600.
> 
> Don't show this offer to too many uber drivers in Miami. They'll start boarding flights asap for less than $4500...might have a problem getting back into the US however


Hell, Norwegian will do roundtrip from NYC to UK and back for ~$300


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Crackheads will be running towards it.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

did trump just say "stay away from ebola"? 1:30 in...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I had some Drs in my car the other night here skiing. One was explaining about the risks when creating a vaccine. Basically what he said was: "If you don't get <whatever tech term here> right, than you are looking at x% of those that take it will die. Why it takes so long because when you release it to the entire world population, that x% ends up being a lot of people. So it has to be 100% before it's released." I don't remember that %, but was less than 1%. But, when talking about billions of people, even .1% is millions........
> 
> And it wasn't that the vaccine just won't work. That % will be dead. So then it becomes more of what is more deadly, the virus or the vaccine if it's not right.


This is actually why the world leaders are scrambling right now. Covid 19, ~3% fatality rate doesn't sound high until you say 300 million people contracted it with a 9 million death toll. ~30+ million serious complications but survived.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

libingbing said:


> I volunteer Donald Trump for testing :biggrin:


Might already have happened.....

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/do...-mar-lago-tests-positive-coronavirus-n1156861


----------

